# Mt. Clemens, MI 4yr old female GSD



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not sure how much longer this sweet gal has. I have rescued from here before, I haven't heard much good things about this place, especially lately. Can anyone help?

Macomb County Animal Services
This DOG - ID#A221242

I am an unaltered female, tan and black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 4 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Apr 12, 2010. 


For more information about this animal, call:
Macomb County Animal Shelter and Animal Control at (586) 469-5115
Ask for information about animal ID number A221242

Adoption is only $82 and $25 is refunded after her spay (she is unaltered)


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Pretty girl...hope there is some help for her.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

:help:


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

any news on this girl??:help:


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

I am going to call and find out...


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok, I just called and they said she's no longer up for adoption but wouldn't give me any more information


----------



## Rat A Tat (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope someone is adopting her. Wish I could've helped her myself.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

chevysmom said:


> Ok, I just called and they said she's no longer up for adoption but wouldn't give me any more information


 
Thanks for getting this info, I hope someone is adopting her. Let us know if you hear more.


----------

